# Blues Hog Lump Charcoal



## samuelrobles (Mar 30, 2016)

So I found a BBQ store in our town, and came across some charcoal. Blues Hog Lump Charcoal. Never heard of it. So I figure I'd give it a try.













IMG_20160330_151330535_HDR.jpg



__ samuelrobles
__ Mar 30, 2016






It has some pretty good chunks, and so far I am happy with what I see. I am smoking a pork shoulder tonight. I packed the chunks by hand to try and get them as tight as I could.













IMG_20160330_151341370_HDR.jpg



__ samuelrobles
__ Mar 30, 2016






Now my WSM is all buttoned up and smoking.













IMG_20160330_163221468.jpg



__ samuelrobles
__ Mar 30, 2016






Oh, and my German Shepherd is on her usual guard duty when I fire up the smoker.













IMG_20160330_194601205.jpg



__ samuelrobles
__ Mar 30, 2016






Has anyone used this brand of Charcoal before? 

Thank you.


----------



## seenred (Mar 31, 2016)

samuelrobles said:


> IMG_20160330_151330535_HDR.jpg
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I haven't.  I've used Blues Hog sauces a time or two...really good, and one of the more respected names on the comp circuit, so I'd bet their charcoal is good too.

Red


----------



## samuelrobles (Mar 31, 2016)

So far, I love what I see. It burns longer and seems to have a more consistent temp.

The charcoal is a little pricey at $25 a bag, but I think it is worth it. It's a keeper IMO


----------



## bbqwillie (Apr 2, 2016)

add it to the database...

http://www.nakedwhiz.com/lump.htm


----------



## samuelrobles (Apr 2, 2016)

Just Sent the webmaster an email. I like this brand. Going to keep in mind next time I BBQ.


----------



## Sal Barsanti (Jul 2, 2019)

Saw Blues Hog in my local Ace Hardware today. I'll need to try it after I use my B&B.


----------



## bluebombersfan (Jul 3, 2019)

Haven't tried that brand yet.  $50 a bag up here!


----------



## Sal Barsanti (Jul 3, 2019)

$50 for a 20# bag?


----------



## bluebombersfan (Jul 3, 2019)

Sal Barsanti said:


> $50 for a 20# bag?


$45.19 with tax in Canada.


----------



## Berettaclayshooter (Jul 4, 2019)

seenred said:


> I haven't.  I've used Blues Hog sauces a time or two...really good, and one of the more respected names on the comp circuit, so I'd bet their charcoal is good too.
> 
> A buddy of mine buys the one, it tastes a lot like Doctor BBQ's sweet and sticky sauce from his book.
> Red





bluebombersfan said:


> $45.19 with tax in Canada.


Canada is expensive because of all government programs there and higher taxes on everything.


----------



## JWFokker (Jul 4, 2019)

Should find out who actually makes it. Probably Royal Oak or Cowboy rebranded.


----------

